
Octotree: GitHub Code Tree on Steroids - ausjke
https://www.octotree.io/
======
Etheryte
This is probably the first time I remember seeing a paid browser extension in
these days — good job if it's actually making revenue, since you're competing
with free!

~~~
ausjke
I used it briefly and did not realize this needs payment, indeed it has free
and premium versions, it seems the free version is good enough for most cases.

[https://www.octotree.io/pricing](https://www.octotree.io/pricing)

I did find this is very useful and have not found any alternatives, I want to
port this to gitea actually

